# New M3 official pictures



## damo (May 7, 2002)

As shown at Geneva. 414bhp 4.0 V8.

I think I prefer the E46 to be honest.


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

I think I prefer the older M3. I do quite like the new 3 series but the older is one of my favourite cars. THe new one is still pretty nice though, not horrible by any means.

C x


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

allot better than any of the other shots ive seen on it. Im glad they have added something to it to make it more aggresive, but this is a concept car. so will this be the final design?


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Does anybody else think that in that colour and with those wheels it's very CSL'esque?

Caitlin x


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

C4TLN said:


> Does anybody else think that in that colour and with those wheels it's very CSL'esque?
> 
> Caitlin x


Yes, especially with the carbon roof.

More details here http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArtic ... rs/224323/


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

C4TLN said:


> Does anybody else think that in that colour and with those wheels it's very CSL'esque?
> 
> Caitlin x


Definitely CSL-like


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

At least i'm not the only one. And also, I would like to withdraw previous comment, I actually think it's completely gorgeous and the more I look at it the more I like it.

C x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry I still think that BMW have totally lost ther way and with the exception of the Z4 no longer make a nice looking car


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

I think BMW have gone very "marmite" with their styling, i.e. you will either love the cars or hate them. Nothing wrong with being a little different though and obviously a lot of people do like them, you see no end about, not personally for me though.

Caitlin


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sorry I still think that BMW have totally lost ther way and with the exception of the Z4 no longer make a nice looking car


what he said


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

C4TLN said:


> I think BMW have gone very "totaly shite" with their styling, i.e. you will either love the cars or hate them. Nothing wrong with being a little different though and obviously a lot of people do like them, you see no end about, not personally for me though.
> 
> Caitlin


 :wink:


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

What's the wink for Yellow_TT?

x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

C4TLN said:


> What's the wink for Yellow_TT?
> 
> x


I have made a little mod to your quote :wink:


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Damn you! I never noticed that, and I have no way at getting back at you either, errm...
...at least I don't drive around in a Banana :twisted:

How long before you edit that :lol:

x


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I really want to like this new M3.......unless they get their arse into gear and release an RS TT cos Im not over keen on the S5.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Has the same power, less Nm and is slower than the RS4.

I do like it - Just read an artical in autocar about it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

C4TLN said:


> Damn you! I never noticed that, and I have no way at getting back at you either, errm...
> ...at least I wish I drove around in a Banana :twisted:
> 
> How long before you edit that :lol:
> ...


not long


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm on the list for the M3, torn between that and the RS4 as my work car :?

The M3 is newer, RS will be replaced soon, well, the bodyshape will be anyway, the Quattro is safer with that power, M3 is fun, but how often can you hang the tail out on public roads? :?

Hmm........M3 looks super though, love the wheels, scoops and bulges 8)


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> C4TLN said:
> 
> 
> > Damn you! I never noticed that, and I have no way at getting back at you either, errm...
> ...


Thanks for that :roll:

C xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

C4TLN said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > C4TLN said:
> ...


Your learning


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> C4TLN said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Thank you :wink:

x


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

C4TLN said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > C4TLN said:
> ...


Geez... get a room! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

With a webcam.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> With a webcam.


Sod that, I dont want to see Andy's arse thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > With a webcam.
> ...


Not again is that Rich :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

She can ride :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

http://shows.autospies.com/gallery/Geneva-Auto-Show-54/page2/manu-BMW/

Looks OK.

I am sure that M sport have will ensure that they are launching a suitable RS$ competitor. :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Call those sccops and bulges pah :lol:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Welcome change from all the A5/S5 threads anyway.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Unimpressed.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Like it! Especially the side profile. 8)

One thing I have learnt recently with new BM's is not to judge it by the pictures. The new 3 series Coupe has proved that - hated it in pics, but in the flesh it is gorgeous!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Saw a black 3 series coupe today, just a normal one, looked quite nice, M3, in person, might well be a nice car afterall.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Like it. Can't exactly put my finger on it, but I do like it a lot better than the "normal" 3-series coupe. Heard a rumour of a 5-dr M3 - any truth to that do we think?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] apart from the too fussy front spoiler and the frumpy rear lights.

Will be interesting to see how the RS5 will fare against it, given that they will be the most direct competitors to each other.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

b3ves said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] apart from the too fussy front spoiler and the frumpy rear lights.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how the RS5 will fare against it, given that they will be the most direct competitors to each other.


Yes and No. BMW will be launching the M3 in Cab, Estate and Saloon form as well as the Coupe...

So it will go head-to-head with the RS4 still...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=thumbsup.gif] apart from the too fussy front spoiler and the frumpy rear lights.
> ...


Sure, but you know what I mean. Now there will be like for like comparisons.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Like it! Especially the side profile. 8)
> 
> One thing I have learnt recently with new BM's is not to judge it by the pictures. The new 3 series Coupe has proved that - hated it in pics, but in the flesh it is gorgeous!


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] it's a beast [smiley=sweetheart.gif] and will look awesome in the "flesh".

Power is not finalised, but might be between 425 and 450bhp 8) There will be plenty time to get used to the looks as well, if your name isn't already down, forget about getting one until 2009 unless you want to pay a sizeable premium for a used car.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

saw my first 3 series coupe the other day in bath, it was like a light pearlescent green colour, and i wasn't sure which model it was. at a glance i saw the badge and thought wow.

saw a black version the next day, didn't seem to have the wow factor. but i'm sure the 'm' version will be awesome


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Leg said:


>


Saw this on M3post.com and they were laughing - did they let the "greasiest haired person in the world" drive this car or what :lol:

In your first pics, it looks awesome compared to the E46 - I reckon the E46 will date really quickly once the E92 M3 is on the streets.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Have to say white is looking good these days , the TT in white and this


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Gorgeous. Absolutely gorgeous.



kmpowell said:


> One thing I have learnt recently with new BM's is not to judge it by the pictures. The new 3 series Coupe has proved that - hated it in pics, but in the flesh it is gorgeous!


Totally agree here. Running one as a loan car at the moment (325i) and I'm in love with it. If my Z4M wasn't due in the next two weeks I would cancel my order and order a 330d M sport. Oh well, next car.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> Have to say white is looking good these days , the TT in white and this


Sorry but to me that looks like some chaved up Toyota Supra :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not sold on the cabin layout/design/quality.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Looks nice and will no doubt go like the proverbial off a shovel. What has put me off BM's recently is their flat dash layout.

I'm a fan of cars where the dash is angled towards, and surrounds the driver. BM's used to do this but not anymore. Thankfully Audi still do to a certain extent.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Oh dear. That dashboad is truly woeful. Not what you'd expect on such an expensive car - it shouldn't even grace the 316i.

How come BMW haven't updated their cabin design in 15 years? Can't Bangle do "interiors"?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jampott said:


> Oh dear. That dashboad is truly woeful. Not what you'd expect on such an expensive car - it shouldn't even grace the 316i.
> 
> How come BMW haven't updated their cabin design in 15 years? Can't Bangle do "interiors"?


Should'nt think so he defo can't do exteriors :lol: :lol:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> Oh dear. That dashboad is truly woeful. Not what you'd expect on such an expensive car - it shouldn't even grace the 316i.
> 
> How come BMW haven't updated their cabin design in 15 years? Can't Bangle do "interiors"?


I concur.

Interior is a big let down - exterior is growing on me


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Unimpressed.


Front overhang is a little too short for you? :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm sure he's use to his front over hang being short. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

My front overhang is a little large. But I'm on a diet... :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Official as in being BMW? as i think you'll find this is the BMW Concept Car which is being shown at Geneva. It even states this on the number plate :lol:

Official Concept Car is what it is. Big write up in AE this week & they assume the launch car will be similar looking but not exact & you'll also note BMW are being very tight lipped about most of the imortant factors such as Engine & Gearbox. Some corners say 7sp SMG as per the M5/6 which is the likely course, however rumours of a DSG box are rife. Also reckoned the M3 will be available with Ceramic brakes as an option.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The 2004 M5 concept hit the roads little changed a year later:

http://www.webwombat.com.au/motoring/news_reports/bmwm5_con.htm

Engine details were also scant.

M3's real challenge, apart from the unispiring interior, (although most drivers will actually spend most time looking out rather than looking in) will be whether it is allowed to outperform the M5 in raw performance.

I think the front 3/4 view is fab and the car has a superb stance with the flared wings etc that make it by far the best e92 3 series.


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Official as in being BMW? as i think you'll find this is the BMW Concept Car which is being shown at Geneva. It even states this on the number plate :lol:
> 
> Official Concept Car is what it is. Big write up in AE this week & they assume the launch car will be similar looking but not exact & you'll also note BMW are being very tight lipped about most of the imortant factors such as Engine & Gearbox. Some corners say 7sp SMG as per the M5/6 which is the likely course, however rumours of a DSG box are rife. Also reckoned the M3 will be available with Ceramic brakes as an option.


Are you _still _reading AE? :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

damo said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Official as in being BMW? as i think you'll find this is the BMW Concept Car which is being shown at Geneva. It even states this on the number plate :lol:
> ...


It's a solid journal, especially if one is in the market for interior air freshners, first aid kits, or a sensible family car. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> damo said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Have we not been round this topic before?? :lol:

Deja vu me thinks


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > damo said:
> ...


The answer is a firm 'yes' Damo.


----------

